# Millipede ID (AGB?)



## zinto (May 19, 2006)

Hey everyone.  I recently rescued this guy from a friend who got him about 2 years ago when it was only about 2-3 inches long.  It's currently about 6 inches long.  My friend wasn't that interested in millipedes but apparently didn't really know what else to do with him.  When I learned of his existence, I offered to take him off of my friend's hands.  My friend's assumption is that it's an AGB just because it keeps getting bigger.  I was hoping someone else would be more sure of an ID and would be willing to pass that along to me.  Thanks!


----------



## Kasha (May 19, 2006)

Looks like an AGB to me! Looks like she/he is missing a few legs   Poor guy, I am glad you took him in.


----------



## zinto (May 19, 2006)

Kasha said:
			
		

> Is black or grey?  In the first pic he/she looks like an AGB, but in the second he/she looks grey.


It's a he, and he's black


----------



## jerome (May 20, 2006)

Hi Zinto,

isn't _Archispirostreptus gigas _but _Mardonius parilis acuticonus_  

Look : 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Left : A.gigas
Right : M.parilis acuticonus


----------



## Kasha (May 20, 2006)

HOLY crap!  I have never seen/heard of one of those.  I learn something new everyday!
So do those reach the same lenght as an AGB?  Do you know where they originate from?


----------



## Voodooschaaf (May 20, 2006)

These do not reach the length of an AGB, but they are very cute, too, i have about 20 adults of them(loots of babies, too).
The come originally from ivory coast, Kongo and Kamerun, easy to raise and highly productive in malking Babies, smile.
Check the last segment of the antennae, the appear a little bit lighter, so by checking this u can be sure to have a Mardonius parilis acuticonus.

Greez,
Shura and the whole bunch


----------



## Kasha (May 20, 2006)

So how large do they grow to be?


----------



## Voodooschaaf (May 20, 2006)

at least 18-20cm, most of them reach only 18cm

Greez,
Shura and the whole bunch


----------



## zinto (May 21, 2006)

Wow!  Thanks everyone!  I'm right there with you Kasha, never even had a clue!  Thanks for your help though, all of you.


----------



## Kasha (May 21, 2006)

I thought it was just the lighting, or maybe it was pre-molt.  Ahh well, can't be right most of the time or I would get a big head!


----------



## Voodooschaaf (May 21, 2006)

Kasha, its no prob.
I think this is the way it workes, everybody brings in the knowledge he has and helps the others out, so knowledge is spread around and everybody gets the profit from.
It would be great more people get interested in housing millies, these are such great species, hell I luv them.
(I was just looking in the tank at my table here wathing 2 AGBs mating, cute)

Greez from germany,
Shura and the whole bunch


----------



## zinto (May 21, 2006)

Is there a common name for this species (_Mardonius parilis acuticonus_)?


----------



## macmorten (Feb 9, 2010)

I have saw this common name ? for the "Mardonius Parilis Acuticonus" somewhere on www :
"African Giant Miliped".

And :
During my stay in Kenya after the most beautiful total solar eclipse in Zimbabwe 21/6 2001 I spotted a very big black miliped and asked the enchanting receptionist what it was and she laughed and said : "That's the Mombasa Express !".

"Mombasa Express" can also be the train between Nairobi and Mombasa.

And at last : "Mombasa Express" can be a term for severe gastroenteritis along the line !

May the Force be with You all.


----------



## macmorten (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry : 
First line in #13 ought to begin with : " I have seen this - - "


----------

